# double embryo transfer-risks, any info to do with double transfer please



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hello,


I am 26, had 1x icsi at liverpool
12 eggs, 9 suitable for injecting, only 3 made it to day 3 but were slow at 4 and 5 cell instead of 8 cell. they suggested double transfer as embryos weren't developing well, we went for single transfer-BFN. which I regret now.


Moved clinics to hopefully try imsi and I am going to egg share.


Tv scan showed my right ovary to appear to over respond.
Amh blood test low fertility  


Db 40 by the time we start tx..


He wants this to be our last cycle.


So, I am wanting a double transfer next time as it will be our last attempt + my amh is low I prob don't have all the time in the world to keep trying.


I don't want to go into this not knowing the risks etc, then at least if I have an arguement on my hands at the clinic I have looked into everything before making this choice.


Any info/ risks you could tell me about? I'd be ever so greatful...


Thank you. xx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Just bumping thread up... Xx


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Hi hoping, 

I guess the main danger with double transfer is the twin possibility, how would you feel about this? Iny opinion when your at the point were time and money are running out the possibility of twins is much better than the possibility of no babies! 

The one at a time website highlights all the risks associated with twin pregnancies. In my experience as long as you show you have an insight into these possible complications double transfer if often offered ok, especially if it's a day 3 tf. We had two blasts put back and really had to push for that as you would expect, but at the moment single embryo transfer is a reccomendation not an absolute rule. 

We're they able to freeze any of your remaining embryos last time? The only other thing I would say and I'm sure your aware of this and appreciate that egg sharing is amazing in lots of ways, is that if you were to respond as you did last time you would be starting with less eggs, making it less likely you would get that magic one ( sorry of this is just un helpful, I guess I'm just saying that if it is definitely going to be your last cycle and with a low amh is there anyway you could stretch to another full cycle?) 

I wish you so much luck in your cycle, and it might be worth checking out the low amh board to see if there is anything you can do to improve egg quality prior to this cycle. Xx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Thank u, I will look at the one at a time website.

And I know if cycle went the same as last time we would be lucky to get one let alone two. But unfortunatly its not an option to do it any other way. 

Due to money, we have to go for a d3 transfer.


So if we have two embies, hopefully we can get around the transfer...


I am hoping IMSI offers us abit of a better fertilisation rate this time 


Thank you for taking the time to reply xx


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

Wishing you loads of luck hoping, was in no way criticising your choices... I know it's all about such difficult situations.... I'll be hoping that your cycle bring success to you and your donor recipient. 

Ps. You may also get more eggs this time as they know what there dealing with doseage wise, so definitely dont give up hope! Xxxx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh hun, I know u didn't mean anything by it- I didn't take offence at all. I appreciate u taking ur time to reply! 

Like u said at least me or the clinic aren't going in to this blind we have the benefit of my last cycle records to come up with a better route.

They are putting me on short pc this time, and hopefully assesing the sperm's before injecting so I do feel we stand a better chance than last time with a little experiance behind us.

Just unfortunatly its the last chance saloon for my db tx wise  added pressure! 

Congrats on ur previous cycles hun (just read ur signiture) xx


----------



## Kinab (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm very very lucky... Will keep an eye out for you on here. Xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey hun

Didn't want to read and run,there is a risk of twins as I'm sure u have guessed,also a risk of not carryin to term though with twins u will get extra monitoring and although its a risk its not definate!!when I had tx I was 24,11eggs collected,7 fertilised with icsi and only 2 were suitable for transfer on day 2!they were grade 2,4 cell and those little embryos resulted in a little singleton who is now my beautiful beautiful daughter,she's almost 5months old now!!I'd def go for 2 embies everytime!!we were always told 1 but on the mornin of ET the embryoligist was the one who made the decision to implant 2 so I'd def ask their advice!!

Jenna xx


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks Jenna, I will do. Xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

i would ask it isn't commonly done, but surely there are risks of infection with inserting a catheter back into the cervix.
wishing you luck


----------



## CTD (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi Hoping,

DH had a similar dilema about whether to transfer one or two - we obviously wanted the highest possible chance of success and, being a twin myself, absolutely love the idea of having twins. Obviously there are lots of extra risks and we read around the subject LOADS prior to ET - which was a mindfield and we must have changed our minds ump-teen times. In the end we thought single embryo transfer would be safer but that we'd go with the embryologists advice......

Then by ET day in the embrylogist said that our embryos had developed quite slowly and weren't quite at a stage where they could be graded - so her advice was to have both transfered.... which we did.

Day 11 post tranfer now - trying to stay positive......

CTD
x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Ooo good luck CTD  xx


----------

